
Bitching Betty - vincent_s
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitching_Betty
======
VLM
The #Voice_gender section is particularly interesting.

There's a lot of mythology floating around the ham radio and general EE
community about the signal to noise ratio effects on various forms of
modulation vs singing voice, such that sopranos have a natural SNR advantage
on SSB and AM modulation but deep bass singer/speakers have a natural
advantage over FM. Being primarily based on old wives tales I might have it
backward and its interesting to contemplate the probably unstudied (at least
in public journals?) effect over various cell phone and internet conferencing
voice codecs.

There is a huge human factors problem missed in the article where are you
trying to get attention or just provide a manufacturer CYA service. The first
time an annunciator chimes out low altitude, that might be useful if the crew
are not paying attention, but if the pilot and copilot are desperately trying
to shout over the loud annunciator while they try to restart the engines its
mostly just interfering with doing their job. Which has all kinds of smart
phone UI implications, are you trying to bring something to the users
attention like a ringtone, or merely be obnoxious (for ad purposes, I
suppose?)

------
wlesieutre
Huh. I've seen people say this in relation to the Star Citizen alpha, didn't
realize it was a real term.

In the words of my loaner Hornet F7C:

    
    
        Collision alert: front! Scanning! Collision alert: front!
        Scanning! Scanning! Contact! Collision alert: Left! Contact!
        Scanning! Sca- Contact! Collision alert: Front! Contact!
    

If you're flying anywhere near another object it just never shuts up. Are real
planes that bad?

~~~
icebraining
In this (promo) video about her retirement, they say she is rarely heard
during flight:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yx7-yvXf6f8](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yx7-yvXf6f8)

------
CaptSpify
I wonder if we'll get "cantankerous cortana" or "sassy siri" with smart-phones

------
tantalor
Or Bossy Betty

------
Overtonwindow
Oops. Thought this was an article about my ex girlfriend.

